# My Max is gone.....



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a beautiful soul! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

I am so very sorry about Max! No matter how long we are lucky enough to have them, it is NEVER ENOUGH.
I can imagine that Mako is lonely, too. Ken and I know how lonely it can be when you have two dogs and lose one.

Please private message me the date that Max crossed to the Bridge, and I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.

I am a firm believer that things happen for a reason. I wasn't in the room with either my Mom or Dad when they passed away.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

There are never any words to comfort the pain in your heart...I am so, so sorry of your loss of your precious Max. 

As I look at the photos you have posted in Max's tribute, it is clear to see how happy and loved he was with his time with you. May the wonderful moments you both shared help your heart heal in time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! So sorry for your loss.

Run fast, run free Max


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful sugar face.
I know it was hard for you not to be there, but it sounds like he had a wonderful last day and went on his terms. Many hugs....


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I have so many pictures of Max....both my boys....I should be thankful for that. 
Thank you everyone......I know the only way I will start feeling better is with time but with Max it's gonna be a long time.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

What a beautiful dog, and yes, he went on his own terms. It's never easy. 

Wishing you peace, when the grieving is done. Farewell sweet Max!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Max, the pictures are absolutely beautiful, I know he will find Barnaby and all the other wonderful pups at the bridge. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers at this sad time.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious Max. He looks so loved and happy in each of your photos.

We lost our sweet girl when we were away. I know the range of emotions you're feeling and want to send love and prayers to you, your family, and mako.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Max, he was such a beautiful boy and such a special soul. Although he may have only been with you for a short time, those 3.5 years I'm sure were the best years of his life. He had a wonderful life with you, knew he was loved very much, adored, and truly treasured. 

Once in a while we are gifted with a very special dog, Max was certainly one of those dogs. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Max. He went on his own terms, but that doesn't make it any easier on those left here to grieve. Fly free sweet sugar face Max.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I know how much you loved him and how special he was to you - I remember when you were talking about him coming home to you. Gosh. I'm sorry you didn't get to keep him longer, he didn't come to you sooner but how wonderful he lived his last years so happy and so loved. Bless you for what you gave him. Go ahead and mourn his loss, he deserves it. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I could see the happiness shining through in each of the photos of Max that you posted. It is clear he was a much loved and happy boy. I wish I had wise words of comfort to offer but there are no words that can take away the pain or fill the hole that his passing has left in your life. I can only hope for you that one day that hole will be filled with the happy memories of the time you shared with your beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. What beautiful pictures. Max lived a lifetime in those 3 1/2 years. You gave him a wonderful life and he never suffered. My heart aches for you and Mako.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Max. He was truly a beautiful boy and obviously much loved. RIP Max


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i am so so sorry. what a beautiful boy.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Very sorry about Max.

Thanks for sharing his beautiful story.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel like I am in a bad dream and when I wake up in the morning Max will be on his bed stretching his legs and wagging his tail as he has done every morning as I say "Good morning Max".....and I dread going home after work....no Max greeting me with a stuffy in his mouth and that wagging tail. Mako has been coming to work with me this week so he is not alone all day wondering when Max is coming home.


My heart has a Max size hole in it.......


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I was so sorry to hear about Max. Sometimes, they haven't been with us for long, but they have given us a lifetime of love in that time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my God. I am so, so sorry. He looked like the sweetest boy. How devastating. And for Mako, too. He must be missing his pal.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Pilgrim123 said:


> I was so sorry to hear about Max. Sometimes, they haven't been with us for long, but they have given us a lifetime of love in that time.


Yes Pilgrim....You hit the nail on the head....Max gave us a lifetime of love of which will be in my heart forever.
1 week today at 1:49 pm he will be gone.....oh how I miss my goofy boy so much. My grief seems to be getting worse instead of better.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

MM, 

So very sorry to hear of Max's sudden passing. I recently lost my best buddy so I know exactly what you are going through. My most heartfelt condolences. RIP Max.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Makomom said:


> My grief seems to be getting worse instead of better.


Feel exactly the same way,


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read Max is gone. I remember the posts from when you rescued him. You gave him a wonderful life full of love and happiness!! I always loved seeing pictures of him and Mako. Max will live in your heart forever. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. Extra hugs to Mako as he will be missing his big brother. RIP sweet Max.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry!


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand completely how you say your grief is getting worse as I feel the same way...I recently lost my golden and just miss him so much. I am breaking down every moment that i am alone.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Max is home.....picked up his ashes on Friday afternoon.....it is really real....he is gone forever. I miss my boy terribly.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

You gave Max 3-1/2 year of Love, affection and also a beautiful companion, Mako...
No words will ease the pain, and tears will flow over the weeks and even in the coming months as something you see, hear or do will start them again.
But then the tears will slowly turn to joyful memories of your time together and the love you shared... 

Believe me as we've been through this too many times, and just recently as we lost our Boy Mac (12 Sept @ 14yrs old).
But you are not alone...

"_*The saddest moment in life is when the one who gave you the best memories becomes a memory!*_"


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Max. There is no good way of going to the rainbow bridge but I´m sure you know that Max didn´t suffer and you should try and feel comfort for that. I know you would have liked to hold him in your arms but then Max wouldn´t have been able to leave you on his accord and it would have been tough for him. So you shed your tears to send Max on his way with all your love. My heart felt condolences.


----------

